# net-snmp with FreeBSD 9.0 MySQL support



## nimnull (Mar 17, 2012)

Dear all.

If one downloads net-snmp-5.7.1.tar.gz from its web site and checks *./configure --help* it reveals the option "--with-mysql" that includes support for MySQL. So snmptrapd will be able to log traps directly to MySQL.

I tried to install net-snmp from ports to FreeBSD, but couldn't pass this option to compiler. As the result I got in snmptrapd.log

```
Unknown token sqlMaxQueue and sqlSaveInterval.
```

Is this because I did something wrong or FreeBSD port doesn't support it? Shall I compile net-snmp by myself from tar.gz instead?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 17, 2012)

Interesting .. a couple of hours ago:

```
# New ports collection makefile for:    ucd-snmp
# Date created:                         26 June 1996
# Whom:                                 gpalmer
#
# $FreeBSD: ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/Makefile,[B][color="Red"]v 1.206[/color] 2012/02/20 14:23:06[/B] zi Exp $
#

PORTNAME=       snmp
PORTVERSION=    5.7.1
PORTREVISION=   5
CATEGORIES=     net-mgmt ipv6
MASTER_SITES=   SF/net-${PORTNAME}/net-${PORTNAME}/${PORTVERSION}
PKGNAMEPREFIX=  net-
DISTNAME=       ${PKGNAMEPREFIX}${PORTNAME}-${PORTVERSION}

MAINTAINER=     zi@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=        An extendable SNMP implementation

OPTIONS=        IPV6 "Build with IPv6 support" on \
                MFD_REWRITES "Build with 64-bit Interface Counters" off \
                PERL "Install additional perl modules" on \
                PERL_EMBEDDED "Build embedded perl" on \
                PYTHON "Install additional python modules" off \
                DUMMY "Enable dummy values as placeholders" on \
                TKMIB "Install graphical MIB browser" off \
                DMALLOC "Enable dmalloc debug memory allocator" off \
                UNPRIVILEGED "Allow unprivileged users to execute net-snmp" off
```

and now:


```
# New ports collection makefile for:    ucd-snmp
# Date created:                         26 June 1996
# Whom:                                 gpalmer
#
# $FreeBSD: ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/Makefile,[B][color="red"]v 1.207[/color] 2012/03/17 19:50:26[/B] zi Exp $
#

PORTNAME=       snmp
PORTVERSION=    5.7.1
PORTREVISION=   5
CATEGORIES=     net-mgmt ipv6
MASTER_SITES=   SF/net-${PORTNAME}/net-${PORTNAME}/${PORTVERSION}
PKGNAMEPREFIX=  net-
DISTNAME=       ${PKGNAMEPREFIX}${PORTNAME}-${PORTVERSION}

MAINTAINER=     zi@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=        An extendable SNMP implementation

LICENSE=        BSD

OPTIONS=        IPV6 "Build with IPv6 support" on \
                MFD_REWRITES "Build with 64-bit Interface Counters" off \
                PERL "Install additional perl modules" on \
                PERL_EMBEDDED "Build embedded perl" on \
                PYTHON "Install additional python modules" off \
                DUMMY "Enable dummy values as placeholders" on \
                TKMIB "Install graphical MIB browser" off \
                DMALLOC "Enable dmalloc debug memory allocator" off \
                [B][color="Red"]MYSQL[/color] "Enable logging of traps to MySQL" off[/B] \
                AX_SOCKONLY "Disable UDP/TCP transports for agentx" off \
                UNPRIVILEGED "Allow unprivileged users to execute net-snmp" off
```

Someone's been paying attention! Update your ports tree and try again using *make config*.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 17, 2012)

There you go.


----------



## nimnull (Mar 18, 2012)

I have contacted net-snmp port maintainer and he did some changes.

Thanks every one.


----------

